# eclipse führt applikationen nicht mehr aus



## martins (28. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann seit einem JAVA-Update (Update30) in eclipse Applikationen nicht mehr ausführen.
Applets laufen jedoch problemlos.

Hab nun das Update wieder entfernt, sowie alle anderen Inhalte von Java und eclipse und alles
neu aufgespielt - ohne Ergebniss....

Ich bekomme keine Meldungen - der Klick auf RUN bewirkt einfach nichts....
Onkel Google spukt dazu leider nichts brauchbares aus - daher hoffe ich mal auf Euch.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andgalf (28. Dez 2011)

Hast Du es schon mit einem neuen Workspace versucht?


----------



## martins (28. Dez 2011)

ja, da bekomme ich dann den Fehler

Could not find the main class. Programm will exit.

auch bei denen wo´s nur die main gibt.......???:L


----------



## Andgalf (29. Dez 2011)

Na das ist doch zumindest etwas, wonach man googeln kann


----------



## martins (29. Dez 2011)

Ich dreh mich im Kreis - der einzig sinnvolle Eintrag bei Onkel Google weist auf Updates hin - ok, das
gleiche Spiel nochmal...
Nun ist der o.g. Fehler verschwunden - allerdings laufen Applikationen nach wie vor nicht...Applets schon...;(;(


----------



## ARadauer (29. Dez 2011)

Wo klickst du den drauf? Und weißt du was das machst?
Viele Leute klicken oben auf den grünen Run Button und wissen gar nicht was der macht.

Der führt die letze RunConfiguration aus. Also drüber fahren und Tooltip anschaun, welche das ist. uf den kleinen schwarzen Pfeil daneben klicken -> RunConfigurations  links in der Liste die entsprechende Config suche... auswählen, Rechts kontrollieren ob das alles passt.

Wenn das nicht hilft. mal im Reiter Problems schaun obs irgendwo Probleme gibt. Wie sieht das Icon deines Projects aus? Ist da irgendwo ein X oder ein ! das darauf hinweißt dass was nicht past?


----------



## martins (29. Dez 2011)

hmmja...schon klar..

hatte alles rauf und runter - die RunConfigs hab ich alle durch, auch neue gemacht usw.
Die Projekte sind fehlerfrei (zumindest waren sie´s vor dem ärger) und laufen als Applets auch.

Ich hab nun eine andere Version von eclipse installiert (indigo), einen neuen workspace aufgemacht und mein Projekt dorthin importiert - und siehe da... es funzt....

fragt mich aber nicht, wo nun das Problem liegt. Dafür hab ich´n neues.....
Das Projekt soll für einen Test is ein JAR... soweit so gut...habs auch mit allem drum und dran
bekomme aber beim ausführen (eingabeaufforderung) folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: aufgabe_2/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: aufgabe_2.jar
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: aufgabe_2.jar.  Program will exit.

Und da hab ich wieder diesen blöden Fehler....
Und bevor jemand fragt: vom Googlen hab ich schon wunde finger....


----------

